# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  عين المعمارى

## حبيبتي والمطر

*عين الكترونية “عين المعمارى”*

أختراع جديد يرى النور في جامعة ستاتل فى ميلان ، يعرض سنوياً في هذه الجامعة اختراعات في يوم التراث الداخلى للجامعه و في ذلك اليوم قام المصممان سيرجى تشوبان و سيرغى كوزينسوف احد المشاركين فى ستوديو تشوبان وكوزينسوف للعمارة وهو أحد الاستديوهات التي يعرض فيها التصاميم الجديدة في هذا اليوم قاما بتصميم تحفة معمارية ذات تكنولوجيا عالية تسمى “عين المعمارى” .




قد تسأل نفسك ماهو المميز في هذه العين ؟ وماذا تعني عين المعماري ؟  ببساطة شديدة هذه العين هى عبارة عن كرة من الاستانليس ستيل و ناعمة الملمس عاكسة للضوء ومزودة بنظام عرض LED لاظهارها وكإنها عين بشرية كبيرة تدور وتنظر إلى السماء فتعرض ماتراه من خلال شاشات موصوله بها كما انها تنظر للزائرين أيضا وكإنها عين حقيقة تماما . و الغريب انك ترى قزحية هذه  العين يتغير لونها و أيضا  يتغير حجم البؤبؤ كبرا وصغرا باختلاف دورانها و نظرتها للأشياء فهي تعكس لون الأشياء التي تراها وتعرض صورة الشئ الذي تراه علي الشاشات الموصوله بها

----------


## محمد العزام

عباقره في اختراعاتهم 



مشكوره على ماقدمتي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*اختراع رائع وفيه ابداع ، ولاحظوا انه الثنائي سيرجي عملوا هالاختراع للمشاركة بمعرض سنوي بالجامعة ، بالجامعة يا اخوان!!
الهي يهديهم طلابنا بس*

----------


## (dodo)

اختراع رائع 
مشكورة مطر

----------

